# Newbie from South Wales



## Betty Bloo (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi guys ab fab to be here, My names Jo and me and my partner Steve have been busy having our 1976 type 2 VW bay camper fully restored. 
We are huge fans of the VW scene and this year started our own club South Wales Dubbers.
Ive been sat here this afternoon browsing all that I can on camp sites and wild camping in and around South Wales when I came across this site.
We are so excited about our van , shes starting to get there , slowly lol. 
I intend to complete the interior and all the finishing touches through the winter then next year there will be no stopping us .
Jo x

southwalesdubbers.co.uk • Index page


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome Jo and Steve. Your van sounds fab...and great project to take you through the cold months! I reckon sometimes it's hard to know which is the more fun, doing em up in anticipation or actually using 'em!!!

H


----------



## Betty Bloo (Aug 10, 2010)

*Thanks for the Welcome*

Thanks for the Welcome, yeah I know what you mean, it is very exciting doing her up as we have been able to choose everything in such detail every step of the way , I will try and pop some pics up of her progress.
But I have to admit Im very excited about using her next year


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 11, 2010)

Jo & Steve - welcome to the site, hope you enjoy. We have a 1986 T25 we purchased it 5 years ago from the Leicester area and have enjoyed so many trips away. last year we were away for a 9 week trip through Scotland, England, Wales and the Lakes with out any problems, if ever you are up our way send us a PM (you will need to be a "Full Member" to do this or email me and we can meet up for a VW blether.

John
Western Isles of Scotland


----------



## Hobbsy (Aug 11, 2010)

welcome taff, from Newport! oh visit Cymru Campers VW owners club Newport Gwent South Wales we are a freindly bunch of local vw campers.


----------



## barnybg (Aug 12, 2010)

*Hiya BB*

Welcome Betty Bloo,from another Taff,If your ever round my way    call in for a week or two,plenty of room and plenty to see  40 c here at mo,and 30c at night..


----------



## Betty Bloo (Aug 12, 2010)

*Yo Hobbsy*

We are already aqunainted dude, its Joanne v-dub Pritchard x


----------



## Hobbsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Jo! How's it going!


----------



## caspar (Aug 15, 2010)

Betty Bloo said:


> Hi guys ab fab to be here, My names Jo and me and my partner Steve have been busy having our 1976 type 2 VW bay camper fully restored.
> We are huge fans of the VW scene and this year started our own club South Wales Dubbers.
> Ive been sat here this afternoon browsing all that I can on camp sites and wild camping in and around South Wales when I came across this site.
> We are so excited about our van , shes starting to get there , slowly lol.
> ...


Where in South Wales are you. We live just outside Llantrisant, but know loads of spots across Wales. Get in touch if you want any information. I'm in the middle of sending a BIG list to Canalsman to add to his database, so may be worth you joining as a full member. One night on a campsite and you've paid more than it costs to join this and new places crop up all the time!


----------



## rach-chavette (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey huni welcome to the nuthouse


----------

